# I Want One: Browning 1911 .22



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Several versions, this is my favorite though not their cheapest version. Didn't know these existed until this week so I did some research. Looks like a fun little plinker. I'm budgeting lean until 2019 though, maybe then. My local range rents these so Monday I'll try one. I forgot to mention these are scaled down from a full size 1911. https://www.browning.com/products/f...on/1911-22-black-label-medallion-compact.html


----------

